

The craziest thing I’ve ever asked a job candidate in an interview - JoshDoody
http://www.joshdoody.com/2015/02/the-craziest-thing-ive-ever-asked-a-job-candidate-in-an-interview?ref=hn3

======
mtmail
“We’re in a pretty small office that has a drop ceiling in it. So there are a
bunch of tiles and a few lights above our heads right now. Without looking up,
can you estimate how many tiles are in the ceiling?”

It was the wrong question because the candidate was tempted to just look up
(and by his response that was the reason the candidate was declined). Why not
ask how many tiles there are in another room? Especially if the interviewer
didn't care what the real answer/number is anyway? I think the candidate was
right looking up and the question was a stupid setup.

~~~
joezydeco
The interviewer asked the candidate to follow a simple direction and the
candidate chose to ignore it.

If he/she can't follow a simple direction _during a job interview_ , that's
probably a really good red flag they're not going to listen at other critical
times. I say it's a brilliant check.

~~~
DanBC
No, it's the same as asking people "don't think of an elephant".

It also has no similarity to tech support questions

------
morkfromork
Stupid question. Bad hiring process. You should not be in that position.

------
chrisbennet
Maybe the candidate wasn't looking at the tiles. Perhaps they were rolling
their eyes at the stupidity of the question. :-)

